# My Golden Retreiver's retreiver is broken.



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Can you give a few descriptions of what you've done?

Does he pick up things in daily life? Did he pick up a lot of things as a puppy? Have you had a vet check his mouth/teeth? Does he play fetch? Will he pick up a dog biscuit? Does he eat treats readily?


----------



## Almanac (Jan 26, 2011)

Well RedDogs will probably give you good advice..

I just got a puppy though. at about 8.5 weeks I threw his AKC duck toy and he went and fetched it like a champ. Since then I've been playing more with his toys and other things like balls and he is getting even better at bringing things back. At first he was real dumb if he didn't see it slide across the floor he'd miss it. But now he starting to learn where to go look for it, and he just seemed to start catching on that if he drops it quicker he gets more playtime, although he still isn't very great at those last two things he is still only 10 weeks old.

Anyway.. I don't know anything about advanced retrieving, but does your dog not go fetch items like balls or other toys?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

No advice, just commisserating. Neither of my Goldens even came with a retriever in their brain.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

SOmetimes it is just persistents on your part. Are you getting frustrated with him? If you are you sould stop before you get that way. Dogs pick up on that stuff readily. When he does pick up something are you praising??? Even if it is the wrong thing he picked up you should praise and ask him to bring it to you.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> No advice, just commisserating. Neither of my Goldens even came with a retriever in their brain.


LOL. The only thing Daisy retrieves is fish, and it's not like she's bringing them back to me :bowl:


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Are you teaching a retrieve or hold? 

How are you teaching it? 

It could be you are moving too fast for your dog...? 

^ I've seen some dogs who do not have a retriever bone in their body who can be trained to hold and retrieve dumbbells. Their owners DO work a lot harder than the owners of "natural retrievers", but just from observation it just depends on the method and consistency.


----------



## Mo_ (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks everyone for you replies. 
Since i brought him home he has been playing there is no health issues with the exception of the broken retreiver part. He has been getting toys and bringing back not an issue.. He was taking the dumbbell. then decided to stop. I have done the playing, nothing, rub against the teeth, Nothing. twist the collar he would rather turn blue, ear pinch, kinda does it. I throw it. he RUNS after it plays with it in his paws and runs back. 
HE is a BIG SCREW BALL. praise is not an issue, even my harshest correction get a huge praise. Like i said this isn't my first time around! every dog is different but never had a dog just look at me and say... Nope don't wanna anymore. 
Nope no problem with me and patience. If i start to lost patience he is in his crate and i walk away. we both get a 10 minute time out. then come back and do something fun. play. I play with this dumbbell ALL THE TIME WITH HIM when he see it gets excited, i play watch it and put it behind my back? that's a fun game. until he has to put it in his mouth again. Please remember that he USED to take it. :doh:
I'm attaching a picture of KING Logan on the couch.
We have a fun match tonight in novice wish me luck!!!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I an in no way new to dogs but I am new to training for hunt which I think is what you are doing I cant think of any other dog sport that uses a dumbbell. I was wonderring why it is important he take the dumbbell. Cant you use a dockit dummy or a bumper instead? This could be a really dumb question on my part so please forgive me.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

General V said:


> I an in no way new to dogs but I am new to training for hunt which I think is what you are doing I cant think of any other dog sport that uses a dumbbell. I was wonderring why it is important he take the dumbbell. Cant you use a dockit dummy or a bumper instead? This could be a really dumb question on my part so please forgive me.


It's for open and utility (advanced show obedience).

@OP... this is probably just me, but I would probably start at square one and very gently put the dumbbell in the dog's mouth, take out in a second, praise+treat - to teach take it. And don't move to the next step until he is leaning forward to take the dumbbell. 

I would not do any ear pinches, lip pinches, head swats, collar twisting while you are making this positive and a good thing for your dog. 

I had an incident where a teacher (with OTCHs, etc) attempted to show me how to stop my sensitive little guy from "chewing" on the dumbbell by hitting the sides of the dumbbell while it was in my dog's mouth. 

Directly after that and even a couple days after he wouldn't even take the dumbbell in his mouth. I had to go back and do the quick take/hold to make it a good thing again.

Have fun at the match!!!


----------



## Mo_ (Nov 12, 2010)

General V said:


> I an in no way new to dogs but I am new to training for hunt which I think is what you are doing I cant think of any other dog sport that uses a dumbbell. I was wonderring why it is important he take the dumbbell. Cant you use a dockit dummy or a bumper instead? This could be a really dumb question on my part so please forgive me.


Sorry No Hunting for me. I am strictly an obedience person.


----------



## Mo_ (Nov 12, 2010)

Megora said:


> It's for open and utility (advanced show obedience).
> 
> @OP... this is probably just me, but I would probably start at square one and very gently put the dumbbell in the dog's mouth, take out in a second, praise+treat - to teach take it. And don't move to the next step until he is leaning forward to take the dumbbell.
> 
> ...


Your right going back to square one. take and hold. I am not in a hurry at this point to get the retrieve on flat.. But would like it at some point :new (17):
I know there are a lot of people who do not agree with force and a dog, i am as long as it is done correctly. I am now in a class with instructors one with an otch. WHICH I AM AIMING FOR with Logan. Have been showing WAY to long i deserve one! ha ha.. 
He is a young dog, i have time with him..
Tonight should be fun i enjoy the matches! Had a correction clinic on Sat he blew that wasn't on mats like this spongy stuff more practice practice practice. but decided on his finish to jump up kiss me and land in perfect heeling position... I told you he is a knucklehead.


----------



## Mo_ (Nov 12, 2010)

*Great news!!!*

well thursday at training. Still no dumbbell. this is going on 5 weeks. then Friday at training HE TOOK THE DUMBBELL!!!! I did a happy dance!!!!! i was never happier in training!!!!! I cannot tell you how happy i was. he runs out takes it and throws it at my feet. which i will deal with at a later time. HE IS TAKING IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
NOW. all of a sudden is afraid of the jumps! if it's not one thing its another. i brought the bar jump home for him to get used to walking over it.. then slowly move it up. 
at the match i THOUGHT he did bad. but when i watched the tape he did OK. needs a lot of tightening up but hopefully will be ready to show sooner then i had originally thought! OTCH here we come!!! :new (21):


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

I have a one way retriever and a "if I have too" retriever. Darby will race across the yard, catch his ball and lay down... needs to rest for a while.

Kirby will retrieve "if" there is anything more fun to do like body slam Darby on the off chance he is actually bringing the ball back to me..... :doh:

Glad you fixed your retrieve, best wishes on the OTCH!


----------



## Mo_ (Nov 12, 2010)

you are all great fun people!!!!
i finally just started throwing the dumbbell and starting playing wtih him more with it... now for him to KEEP IT IN his mouth!!! instead of throwing it at my feet.

I did show him a week ago and received a 190 in Novice B! Lost the run off... the place was horrible! i can only imagine what he could do in normal setting!!!:doh:


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> I did show him a week ago and received a 190 in Novice B! Lost the run off... the place was horrible! i can only imagine what he could do in normal setting!!!


I can just imagine.... 

There is one place I will never ever enter again because of the tightness outside the ring. There wasn't enough space to warm up your dog....  

Congrats on the leg.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

> ear pinch, kinda does it. I throw it. he RUNS after it plays with it in his paws and runs back.


Sounds kinda like he is "blowing you off" If it has to be a dumbbell can it be a different material like wood. Never used dumbbells, I use a bunch of the things. Paint rollers, canvas bumpers, Plastic bumpers,toys etc.
Whatever works and in a hallway to start and always a bunch of fun. 
Do you take the object out of his mouth immediately or do you let him hold it for while?


> he RUNS after it plays with it in his paws and runs back


Sounds like the "retriever" part is not broken just needs a little help.


----------



## Bellapuppy (Jun 18, 2011)

Interesting. Never knew dumb bells were actually used for dog training. I was laughing at Bella because she likes to carry about my 5 pound weight. I don't throw it, but if I put it over a distance from me, she picks it up and follows me around the house until I take it.


----------

